# Cars and Coffee meet!



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Our first meet of the year, cars and coffee at our walk in store just outside of Brighton.

26th March 2016 11-4pm family's welcome. 


UNIT 5A
Newhaven Enterprise Centre
Denton Island
BN99BA

more info on our waxpack Facebook.

See you all soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

